# What does matt look like



## pbfoot (Jan 7, 2008)

I think its time to put a picture to Matt this being my choice


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh this should be fun!


----------



## bigZ (Jan 7, 2008)

For security reasons an artists impression.....

Or perhaps option number 2. Time hasn't been kind to the king.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 7, 2008)

I have it....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 7, 2008)

Nope, Matt PM'd me with his pic and stated, and I quote:



Matt said:


> Dan,
> This is why I didnt want to post my pic up for all the guys to see. Im just plain hideous and didnt want to make anyone vomit on their keyboards.
> Sincerely,
> Matt



I was wrong about Matt bein bald and fat, and for that ribbing, I do apologize... It was wrong of me to belittle u in such cruel and inhumane manner.... Becca has spanked me solidy on my bottom for not being nice in the sandbox...

That being said, Im sorry, but I had to post ur pic up so we could all see ur Mug.... I have to tell u, I dont think ur hideous at all man...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 7, 2008)

Matt and his Grandpa/uncle Jimmy Joe Jack


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 7, 2008)

I just hope Matt can see the humor in this.


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 7, 2008)

> I just hope Matt can see the humor in this.


He better, cause he brought this down on himself.....


----------



## Henk (Jan 7, 2008)

Sh*t I am soooooo glad this did not happen to me.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 7, 2008)

I think I found his pic....!


----------



## Becca (Jan 7, 2008)

OK..the Elvis with Camel toes was NOT kind!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 7, 2008)

That wasn't a camel toe, that was a moose knuckle...


----------



## Becca (Jan 7, 2008)

that is SOO wrong. THATS THE KING!!! FFS!!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Eff Will Smith. I am Legend.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 7, 2008)

...oh and by the way, Pb. Bucksnort's gonna be really pissed.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 7, 2008)

> That wasn't a camel toe, that was a moose knuckle...



Eric, I need a new monitor - mines coverd in PEPSI!!!! LMFAO!!!!!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 7, 2008)

evangilder said:


> That wasn't a camel toe, that was a moose knuckle...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 7, 2008)

Good lord, I found Camel Toe on wikipedia! 

Cameltoe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And the moose knuckle comment came from a friend at work who sent a picture of the difference via e-mail a while back. The moose knuckle was a large (read HUGE) woman. Now I wish I had kept it.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 8, 2008)

I think I saw it on the forum somewhere when matt posted it


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 8, 2008)

Jesus ,  I hope I don't get on the hit list!


----------



## Becca (Jan 8, 2008)

Wayne, I thought you'd posted a pict??


----------



## Njaco (Jan 8, 2008)

He's safe. he's got that awesome, cool shelving for models that I drool over. Soren and Matt....well...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 8, 2008)

Or here to the right with his twin brother....


----------



## Becca (Jan 8, 2008)

LOL! Lucky..those 2 would make lovely additions to Njacos LARGE breasted lovely he just posted on BREAKING NEWS. Imagine, if you will...that chick with one of those guys attached to each side...*shiver* FUN, huh?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 8, 2008)

Die effers!


----------



## Becca (Jan 8, 2008)

awwww...Matt is wishing our demise..HOW sweet? /


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Becca (Jan 8, 2008)

Just cause...LMAO @ Mild, medium and Cougar...


----------



## Erich (Jan 8, 2008)

hey nice wind cup for cycling ! this is for guys right ?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 8, 2008)

Shhhh... its a secret.


----------



## Erich (Jan 8, 2008)

Matt it fits over your nose man........geez


----------



## Becca (Jan 8, 2008)

Erich, you could flip over the 'cougar' one and its a bike rack!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 8, 2008)

or leave it upright and its a bike stand!


----------



## Erich (Jan 8, 2008)

I know if you would wear it for all intended purposes and then attach a nice LED light then...............what a great way to impress your friends


----------



## Njaco (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## bigZ (Jan 8, 2008)

Not quite camel toe but one for Erich...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 9, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> Wayne, I thought you'd posted a pict??



Damn glad I did too Becca! these Guys aren't taking prisoners..


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Becca (Jan 9, 2008)

bigZ said:


> Not quite camel toe but one for Erich...



:LMAO: that bicycle would need a side car for his cajones!!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey its a ballchinian


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 10, 2008)

Are we giving up already???


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 10, 2008)

Here I am Luck, thinking only of you darling...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 10, 2008)

LMAO !! Good show, Matt !

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Jan 10, 2008)

Mr. Bean and Mini-bean!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, as long as you keep it to just thinking....I'm a modern man....and I accept that you can have admirers in both teams.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------

